# helft mir bei meiner hausaufgabe weiter



## java-progger (4. Apr 2006)

hey...
hab in informatik ne hausuafgabe bekommen die aus 5 fragen besteht bei 2 weiss ich net wirkjlich was ich machen soll steh en bissl aufm schlauch wäre um schnelle antwort dankbar

gruß tobi
*
Frage 22:*

Das nachfolgende Programm soll das Guthaben nach n Jahren bei einem festen
Zinssatz berechnen.
Die Methode guthaben(n) wurde jedoch nicht korrekt
implementiert.

Erläutern Sie, worin der Fehler besteht, und beseitigen Sie diesen
Fehler.

import java.util.*;
public class zinseszins {
  static double startkapital, zinssatz;

  static double guthaben(int n) {
    return guthaben(n-1)*(1+zinssatz/100);
  }

  public static void main (String[] args) {
  Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);
  double endkapital;
  int jahre;
    System.out.println("Zinzeszinsberechnung");
    System.out.println( );
    System.out.print("Geben Sie das Startkapital ein: " );
    startkapital = eingabe.nextDouble();
    System.out.print("Geben Sie den Zinssatz in Prozent ein: ");
    zinssatz = eingabe.nextDouble();
    System.out.print("Geben Sie die Laufzeit in Jahren ein: " );
    jahre = eingabe.nextInt();
    System.out.println( );
    endkapital = guthaben(jahre);
    System.out.println("Danach betraegt Ihr Guthaben: "+endkapital );
  }
}

*Frage 23:*
Überlegen Sie, was die untenstehende Methode lies() bewirkt, ohne Sie am Computer ausprobiert zu haben.
Beschreiben Sie die Wirkungsweise und die Bildschirmausgabe.

  static void lies() {
    char zeichen;
    zeichen = read(einTastaturzeichen); //funktioniert irgendwie
    if (zeichen != '#') 
lies();
    System.out.print(zeichen);
  }


----------



## AlArenal (4. Apr 2006)

Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben.


----------



## Gast (4. Apr 2006)

wieso?


----------



## bummerland (4. Apr 2006)

Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen! hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Ihr müsst schon eigene Ideen, bzw. Lösungsvorschläge haben.


*moved*


----------



## clemson (4. Apr 2006)

java-progger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> import java.util.*;
> public class zinseszins {
> static double startkapital, zinssatz;
> ...



* da würde ich einmal darauf tippen, dass das eine endlosschleife ist....
* außerdem wurden die coding-conventions nicht beachtet (klassennamen schreibt man groß, ...)


----------



## AlArenal (4. Apr 2006)

Endlosschleife? Bin ich blind?


----------



## clemson (4. Apr 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Endlosschleife? Bin ich blind?



hmm, nicht?  ???:L  es wird immer guthaben(int n) mit einem immer noch kleineren n aufgerufen - aber ohne abbruchbedingung...


----------



## Roar (4. Apr 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Endlosschleife? Bin ich blind?


 dann halt endlosrekursion? :bae:


			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso?


 weil wir unsre eignen hausaufgaben haben? ???:L


----------



## clemson (4. Apr 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja stimmt, wenn ich schon coding conventions in den mund nehme, dann sollte ich auch die richtige bezeichnung für endlosschleifen bzw. endlosrekursionen nennen    :wink:


----------



## Ilja (5. Apr 2006)

hehe... so jtzt sind die HA für den noob gelöst, doch ich vermute eh, dass er sein studium mit dieser einstellung nach spätestens 2 Jahren abbricht


----------

